# Venus Optics unveil 8 new & unique Laowa lenses in Photokina, including the 25-100 T/2.9 Professional Cine Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 27, 2018)

> Together with the 4 new lenses showed earlier in Beijing P&E, a total of 12 new Laowa lenses will make their Europe debut in Venus Optics’ booth in Photokina (Hall 2.1, D-040)
> Venus Optics, the camera lenses manufacturer who had previously launched a number of unique Laowa camera lenses, is proud to unveil 8 new and unique lenses in Photokina.
> Laowa OOOM 25-100mm t/2.9 Cine Lightweight Zoom
> Laowa 17mm f/1.8 MFT
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## keithcooper (Sep 27, 2018)

I've the laowa 24mm relay lens here for testing on my 5Ds at the moment - superb bit of kit.

If you want to confuse people you can use it as a normal 24mm f/14...


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 27, 2018)

Weight specified for the Cine zoom is wrong in English press release. Its actually 2.5kgs according to the tables posted in Chinese PR.
http://www.venuslens.com/html/news-586.html


----------



## Jethro (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm highly interested in the *100mm f/2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO.* And coming just a few days after the Irix 150mm f/2.8 macro was announced! I'll wait to see reviews and pricing on them first, but welcome additions.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2018)

Jethro said:


> I'm highly interested in the *100mm f/2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO.* And coming just a few days after the Irix 150mm f/2.8 macro was announced! I'll wait to see reviews and pricing on them first, but welcome additions.



Whoo, boy. I so want both of those lenses. Will sell my Canon 100mm L Macro if their IQ is any good. I have a couple Laowas now, and they're really quite good, especially for the price. The only problem with Laowa's insanely relentless development of new types of macro lenses is that now I feel compelled to own 5 macro lenses, where before one seemed to suit me for everything. It's like when Sigma started inventing new configurations. Not good for budgets.


----------



## Jethro (Sep 28, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Whoo, boy. I so want both of those lenses. Will sell my Canon 100mm L Macro if their IQ is any good. I have a couple Laowas now, and they're really quite good, especially for the price. The only problem with Laowa's insanely relentless development of new types of macro lenses is that now I feel compelled to own 5 macro lenses, where before one seemed to suit me for everything. It's like when Sigma started inventing new configurations. Not good for budgets.


What is the pricing likely to be on the Laowa 100mm? I don't have a real sense of how they price their lenses.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 28, 2018)

Jethro said:


> What is the pricing likely to be on the Laowa 100mm? I don't have a real sense of how they price their lenses.


I hope its around 650$ mark max their 25, 15 and 60mm macros are priced very aggressively for the features they offer. Also for this new lens they have adopted electromagnetic diaphragm which might add 50-75$ to price of lens but its a good upgrade over their previous lenses.


----------

